# Maggie



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Maggie May, she was beautiful. 
My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed Maggie May


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

So sorry for you loss. It hurts so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Maggie May


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Maggie May.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Maggie May. She was beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free Maggie May.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

RIP sweet Maggie May.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie May*

I am so sorry about Maggie May.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6319873


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Maggie was beautiful!


----------



## Ariel-n-Maggie-n-Penny (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you so much everyone.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I sure know the pain and heartbreak of having to say goodbye. It just hurts and every thing seems so empty without them. I am so sorry for the loss of your Maggie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Ariel-n-Maggie-n-Penny (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you everybody. :heartbeat


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!
She had the sweetest eyes...


----------



## Ariel-n-Maggie-n-Penny (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you L.Rocco! that picture of her is one of my favorites because of how pretty her eyes are in it.


----------

